# light distance and how many plants



## Mindbender (Dec 24, 2011)

heres a noob ? for yall how many plants can u put under a 1000 watt light 
using 8 inch pots?

and how far should your lights be from the top of the plants i heard 15 to 30 inches but i wanna hear what yall think?  

ps its not a air cooled light either so it does give off heat!

~thanx a Million~


----------



## HabitualConcepts (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a chart someone posted on my "Dual Arc Bulb" thread. I would put it on here, but a suck w/ computers. It shows the distance v intensity of lights on the chart. I'm not sure if it says anything about number of plants, but I'm sure others will help you out with that.


----------



## Mindbender (Dec 24, 2011)

rite now im doin "SkyWalker kush" wich is a Blueberry/OG Kush strain
and "Blackberry Kush" wich is Dj shorts Blueberry/Afghan kush/Bubba Kush
strain.

and im only do 5 plants at a time, i dont wanna over do it cause last time i did and my end crop was weak as hell.

so thanx to all for the help and Merry Xmas.


----------



## Sol (Dec 24, 2011)

I had a few charts lying around, maybe they can help


----------



## Roddy (Dec 25, 2011)

Size of room determines amount of light, determines a variable number of plants you can grow. To better help you, room size and info would help. Do you have proper ventilation? Are your walls reflective? What other info can you share??

Many smart growers here, all willing to help as much as possible. 

I started in a 4'x8' room with a 1000w HPS and 1 plant.


----------



## Mindbender (Dec 26, 2011)

the room is real big over a 100 sq ft. its size is your average bedroom in a house, im just using circulation fans for ventalation and a doorway for exhaust air....a frirend of mine does the same and his buds are the best i ever seen. i bring in fresh air outside 2 times a week but its winter so i dont wanna kill my plants from getting 2 cold. and also my walls are painted white no reflective material at this time. i hope this info helps.


~thanx a mill~


----------



## animal454 (Dec 26, 2011)

For sure check into inline fans..They really help in controlling the heat from the light..

I am old school...I put the back of my hand at the bud that is closest to the plant...If the back of my hand starts to get hot, I make adjustments accordingly..


I also have a 100 and the tops can safely be within 8 inches of the fixture but I am also drawing out 400CFM over the light and out of the room..


----------



## Hick (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> the room is real big over a 100 sq ft. its size is your average bedroom in a house, im just using circulation fans for ventalation and a doorway for exhaust air....a frirend of mine does the same and his buds are the best i ever seen. i bring in fresh air outside 2 times a week but its winter so i dont wanna kill my plants from getting 2 cold. and also my walls are painted white no reflective material at this time. i hope this info helps.
> 
> 
> ~thanx a mill~


a 1k is sufficient light for about 20 sq. ft.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> the room is real big over a 100 sq ft. its size is your average bedroom in a house, im just using circulation fans for ventalation and a doorway for exhaust air....a frirend of mine does the same and his buds are the best i ever seen. i bring in fresh air outside 2 times a week but its winter so i dont wanna kill my plants from getting 2 cold. and also my walls are painted white no reflective material at this time. i hope this info helps.
> 
> 
> ~thanx a mill~



Your space is way way too big.  A 1000W is good for 30 sq ft at max.  You also need some kind of exhaust system.  Circulation fans do not provide ventilation--it provides circulation--you are simply moving around CO2 depleted air.  Your plants need a continual supply of FRESH air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  I am running a 1000W in a 20 sq ft space and I _exchange_ the air in my space at least once a MINUTE during the winter.    

Your friend's buds may be the best that YOU have seen, but if he is growing under the conditions you have mentioned, the grow could be a lot better.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

Just noticed that you are growing in 8" pots.  I really, really recommend larger pots--unless you are doing some kind of sog.  Otherwise I really think you are going to get terribly root bound and stunt your plants.


----------



## Mindbender (Dec 26, 2011)

hey hemp goddess i kno people on here help others by giving their info or personal tips....

but this is what i read in high times in article by Ed Rosenthal......
"To Develop well each plant requires a minimum space of 6 x 6 inches.
A 6 inch container will support a single-stem plant; an 8-inch container,
a 2-stem plant; a 10-inch container,  3-stem plant, and a 12-inch container, a 4 stem-plant.  Each method produces around the same yield on a time-space continuum. But,...6 inch containers are the preferred choice by many growers, Yet all methods are fun. And secondly Remember that bigger plants will take longer but yield more per square foot."

thats a quote out of his mouth.
No im not questioning your knowledge or trying to make u mad at all.
but how do u get root bound because i been hearing people throwin that 
phrase around lately.  So your tellin me i need to use bigger pot every month.....Or better yet whats root bound anyways so i can have knowledge on it my self.

~Thanx a mill~


----------



## Jericho (Dec 26, 2011)

I grow autos in 3 gallon containers and the roots are packed by the time i take them out after 2 months. I mean i cant even re use the soil its so bad. In an 8 inch pot your plant is going to stay very small and may develop problems due to root bound. JMO


----------



## Mindbender (Dec 26, 2011)

jericho....thanks for that but i want short stocky plants not big whoppers
kuzz of the space i got what it takes to feed big plants. and what is a 3 gallon pot 10 inch-12 inch or bigger.


~what type of problems can u get from Root bound???

an jericho my set up is alot like yours but wit out the tent still havent got one yet but soon enuff.   No one never said it was cheap 2 grow good budds.  
but i looked at your profile or journal and congrats on that do you flush at all?
cause alot people on here say they dont.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 26, 2011)

Hmmmm   your plants have more then 1 stem???   Id love to see a pic...


----------



## Mindbender (Dec 26, 2011)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hmmmm your plants have more then 1 stem??? Id love to see a pic...


 

i thought any thing that gets bud on it is considered a stem?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> hey hemp goddess i kno people on here help others by giving their info or personal tips....
> 
> but this is what i read in high times in article by Ed Rosenthal......
> "To Develop well each plant requires a minimum space of 6 x 6 inches.
> ...



Ed writes books, I give free advise here, but I do not know that he actually has more growing experience than I do.  And remember that Ed's opinion is just that...another opinion.  I have grown more years than many here have been alive--over 30 years.  You can take my advise or not.  However, I encourage you to look at my grows before you dismiss my advise because it does not jive with Ed's. :icon_smile: 

Root bound plants are plants whose roots have grown so that they occupy most the the space in the container.  When this happens, roots do not have anywhere to grow.  This can stunt the plants growth and affect bud production.  A general rule of thumb is 1 gal of soil for every foot of height.  I have grown hydro for many many years now, so I anticipate others with more soil experience will chime in.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 26, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> i thought any thing that gets bud on it is considered a stem?


 
I'd say its a branch if it gets bud but not neccessarily a stem, I'd say the bigger the pot the better, but then you could look at HL's plants and scratch your head, I would also take THG's advice before Ed's based solely on the fact I have seen Ed be wrong imo many times more than THG.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 26, 2011)

THG knows her stuff, I'd not doubt her word!


----------



## Hick (Dec 27, 2011)

Mindbender said:
			
		

> hey hemp goddess i kno people on here help others by giving their info or personal tips....
> 
> but this is what i read in high times in article by Ed Rosenthal......
> "To Develop well each plant requires a minimum space of 6 x 6 inches.
> ...




  Judging from the context of that quote, Ed may have been talking about "flowering _mature_ clones'... in a SOG (sea of green) in 6" pots. But even at that, it sounds too small "IMO/E"  I think even a SOG should allow 1 sq ft p/plant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL--actually, the more I read that quote from Ed, the more it really does not make sense or make a good growing practice...


----------



## Ginagin (Jan 5, 2012)

Great charts!  That's all hXXp://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/category/lighting/inverse square law real simple stuff when you boil it down.  Now as far as how many plants?!?  I imagine you can expect great coverage from youro 1000w for a 4'x4' but could stretch that to 5'x5' if you wanted.  Use of a linear light mover would offer even more square feet of coverage.  At any rate decide how many square feet your going to grow and then do the math to see how many pots will fit.  

Soundns like a SOG, pots are nice because they keep teh garden modular.  But i know SOGERS who use beds and save a bit of hassle in set up, also the roots have more potential room!


----------



## Ginagin (Jan 5, 2012)

I met Mr. Rosenthal at a book signing in Chico CA circa 2000, the man is totally smoked.  I was totally unable to have any form of intelligible conversation with him.  He was unable to answer any of the very specific questions I was asking him.  Then he signed a little boys skateboard and tried to hit on me.

It has been many years seance he's even written a book worth reading, if he ever has.  Jorge's books are more like children's picture books and lack real science.  It's hard to find a good book any more, I'm reading "how to supercharge your garden" now, [URL="hXXp://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/how-to-supercharge-your-garden/[/url]here is a review someone wrote on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 6, 2012)

IMO, people like Ed and Jorge and their books were good when we didn't have any internet forums like this.  In the 70s and 80s we just kind of winged it.  The availability of grow books really helped.  I still have one by Ed and someone else written in 1978.  I laugh when I read it now,  we know so much more now.  

In addition, there are several here who probably have a lot more growing experience than either Ed or Jorge (LOL--I think the same as you about Jorge and I have a friend "quote" him all the time...."Jorge says....").  As I tell everyone reading these "grow" books....remember that it is just one man's opinion.


----------



## ray jay (Jan 7, 2012)

Smaller pots more watering. Root bound. lack of O2. All will hurt growth. I would just grow 4 nice plants under the 1000. In at least a 5 to 10 gal pot. Again JMO,


----------



## HemperFi (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know -- I have 6 plants in flower -- I put 4 in 3 gal pots, 1 in a 1 gal. pot and 1 in a 5 gal. pot -- they are six weeks into flower, and the best looking plant in the tent is the one in the 1 gal. pot. I have had this argument before thinking bigger pots made bigger buds -- now I'm thinking bigger pots are necessary only if a person wants bigger plants (monsters) but for a deceint size plant, say 3 ft, a 1 gal. pot works nicely. I may change my mind in a few weeks when time to harvest, but that is what I am seeing now.

Peace


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 9, 2012)

After doing the micro grow, I have learned a lot about how much MJ wants to grow and flower. I grew this clone in coco in a little 8oz planter stuck in a 16oz plastic drinking glass set in a hydro system. It worked out amazing as I just harvested it today and got probably close to 1/2oz dry buds(estimating) from a little 20" tall plant. But I have also grown some plants that got 5ft tall when they finished. 

I think the key to growing the best buddage is finding the right size that a particular strain wants to be when it is mature and ready to flower for the given amount of light and space. I think it is a ratio that is a ballance between the different variables within the growing environment. 

If you can find that right size that matches the root space, grow space, light, air, and nutrients, then keep them all in ballance, you will achieve maximum buddage for the plant in the given space.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2012)

Trudat


----------

